# conversor digital-analogo usando el CD4016BC



## camilo_osp (May 3, 2007)

hola,
necesito un diseño de un conversor DAC de 4 bits, utilizando un CD4016BC para los 4 switch's, intenté montar uno escalera R-2R pero los valores a la salida no corresponden a lo que debería salir.

gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 4, 2007)

No es necesario utilizar un 4016 yo he montado dac r2r directamente a la salida de la logica (para hacer una rampa con un contador cmos) y te dara el mismo o mejor resultado.

Si miras el datasheet veras que la Ron (interruptor cerrado) es de unos 300ohm (ojo no recuerdo si del 4066 o 4016) esto lo debes añadir en los calculos.


----------



## camilo_osp (May 4, 2007)

listo, ya no voy a usar el 4016, tengo un DAC r2r de 4 bits , pero no entiendo como probar la funcionalidad del circuito para ver a la salida una rampa...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 4, 2007)

tan sencillo como utilizar un contador UP/down y un 555 o similar.


----------

